# run, gallop, jump, hop, skip



## Aserolf

Hola nuevamente!
Vengo con esta(s) duda(s). Es una lista de actividades que los maestros evalúan en niños en edad de Kinder, el problema es que la tengo que traducir para la boleta de calificaciones:

run = correr
*gallop* = galopar *?*
jump = saltar
hop = brincar
*skip* = *?????*

Como podrán ver, algunas (o mas bien casi todas) se relacionan y resultan casi lo mismo en nuestro idioma. Les agradeceré muchísimo que puedan darme algunas sugerencias para las que se encuentran en 'negrita'.
Estoy perdida con esta!!


----------



## gdiaz

Aserolf said:


> Mi sugerencia:
> 
> run = correr
> *gallop* = galopar (correr al galope)
> jump = saltar (por encima de un objeto)
> hop = saltar (en un pie)
> *skip* = saltar (con ambos pies), rebotar


----------



## Aserolf

Qué les parece 
*Skip* = saltar, caminar, brincar, rebotar

Ayuda!!! Me está volviendo loca esta traducción. En otro hilo me decían que en algunas partes de México se le conoce como "hacer caperucitas" o "avanzar como caperucita" (del cuento Caperucita Roja).


----------



## Masood

_to skip_ can mean to jump lightly, landing on the same foot that you took off from, normally alternating between feet.


----------



## gengo

Aserolf said:


> Qué les parece
> *Skip* = saltar, caminar, brincar, rebotar
> 
> Ayuda!!! Me está volviendo loca esta traducción. En otro hilo me decían que en algunas partes de México se le conoce como "hacer caperucitas" o "avanzar como caperucita" (del cuento Caperucita Roja).



Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a standard translation of the verb to skip in this meaning.  I feel sure that children all over the world do this action, but it may be that it just doesn't have a special name in standard Spanish.  It is called skipping because instead of walking left, right, left, right, ..., the pattern is left, left, right, right, ..., so you "skip" (omit) one foot after each step, and take a little hop on the same foot instead.


----------



## Aserolf

gengo said:


> Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a standard translation of the verb to skip in this meaning. I feel sure that children all over the world do this action, but it may be that it just doesn't have a special name in standard Spanish. It is called *skipping* because *instead of walking left, right, left, right, ..., the pattern is left, left, right, right, ..., so you "skip" (omit) one foot after each step, and take a little hop on the same foot instead*.


Sí, Sí!! Gracias *gengo*!! Esto es exactamente lo que busco!
Desafortunadamente tuve que entregar la traducción y lo dejé como:
*Saltar alternando ambos pies*

Pero agradecería cualquier otra sugerencia para futuras traducciones, e incluso para esta misma si me dan la oportunidad de corregirla! 
Mil gracias a todos por sus amables respuestas !


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Mi sugerencia:
> 
> run = correr
> *gallop* = galopar (correr al galope)
> jump = saltar (por encima de un objeto)
> hop = saltar (en un pie)
> *skip* = saltar (con ambos pies), rebotar


¿Usan _galopar_ en *México* (en el contexto de habilidades del alumno, entre caminar, correr y saltar)?  Thank you for any help you may be able to give me.


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Sí, Sí!! Gracias *gengo*!! Esto es exactamente lo que busco!
> Desafortunadamente tuve que entregar la traducción y lo dejé como:
> *Saltar alternando ambos pies*
> 
> Pero agradecería cualquier otra sugerencia para futuras traducciones, e incluso para esta misma si me dan la oportunidad de corregirla!
> Mil gracias a todos por sus amables respuestas !


Me parece mucho mejor que simplemente saltar, pero quiero su opinión: ¿Les gusta *saltar alternando ambos pies*?


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be a standard translation of the verb to skip in this meaning.  I feel sure that children all over the world do this action, but it may be that it just doesn't have a special name in standard Spanish.  It is called skipping because instead of walking left, right, left, right, ..., the pattern is left, left, right, right, ..., so you "skip" (omit) one foot after each step, and take a little hop on the same foot instead.



No, hacer caperucitas no se entiende en mi tierra. Y sí, los niños españoles también andan así...



LeaM said:


> Me parece mucho mejor que simplemente saltar, pero quiero su opinión: ¿Les gusta *saltar alternando ambos pies*?



No me gusta, pero no se me ocurre un verbo en español para definir la acción. Sigo pensando.

Saludos


----------



## LeaM

Lurrezko said:


> No me gusta, pero no se me ocurre un verbo en español para definir la acción. Sigo pensando.
> 
> Saludos


Gracias por aceptar la tarea. 

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

Does anyone say caminar dando brincos?


----------



## Lurrezko

Sí, pero uno puede caminar dando brincos alternando derecha e izquierda, o incluso con ambos pies.


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko said:


> Sí, pero uno puede caminar dando brincos alternando derecha e izquierda, o incluso con ambos pies.



Claro.  

¿Cómo lo dirías si vieras a una niña skipping?

Por ejemplo:
Look at that cute little girl skipping to school.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo diría con mucha menos precisión que en inglés, algo así como:
_
Mira esa niña tan mona dando saltitos camino de la escuela.

_Voy a preguntar en el Sólo Español. Les adjunto el enlace.

Saludos


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No se puede poner un enlace a You Tube, pero a ver si es esto a lo que se refieren: en ese sitio, un video que se llama "boy skips like girl", el primer video que sale, duración 25 segundos. Lo escribo aquí porque allá no se puede escribir en inglés. Las reglas, las reglas.


----------



## gengo

Lurrezko said:


> _Mira ese niña tan mona dando saltitos camino de la escuela_



Is that "ese" a typo for "esa," or am I missing yet another part of Spanish grammar?



> Voy a preguntar en el Sólo Español. Les adjunto el enlace.



Thanks!  Very interesting, if not enlightening.


----------



## Lurrezko

gengo said:


> Is that "ese" a typo for "esa," or am I missing yet another part of Spanish grammar?



Un lapsus...


----------



## k-in-sc

Darojas said:


> También visualizo los saltitos con que se desplazan los niños cuando juegan y retozan; creo que los hacen más las niñas. Siempre son dos en cada pie: lo apoyan y saltan sobre el mismo, apoyan el otro y saltan... y sigue. Además, creo que el ritmo es ternario: dos tercios el apoyo y un tercio el salto. Los talones no intervienen, apoyo y salto se hacen sobre las puntas de los pies.
> 
> Mi hija dejó de ser niña hace poco y me dijo que eso se llama '*salpicar*' y yo estuve 'salpicando' antes de escribir este comentario.
> 
> Cuando las cosas no tienen nombre también existen: las señalas con el dedo.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es bonito, sin duda, pero si me dicen que la niña iba salpicando al colegio me imagino otra cosa.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yes, strange that there is no common Spanish term for something that is part of every 5-year-old's vocabulary in English ...


----------



## LeaM

En un glosario sugieren *"avanzar a brincos alternando los pies"*.  ¿Cómo les parece?  ¿Suena igual que "saltar alternando ambos pies" (Aserolf) o "dar pequeños saltitos dando dos pasitos consecutivos con cada pie" (Lurrezko)?

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## LeaM

Aserolf said:


> Hola nuevamente!
> Vengo con esta(s) duda(s). Es una lista de actividades que los maestros evalúan en niños en edad de Kinder, el problema es que la tengo que traducir para la boleta de calificaciones:
> 
> run = correr
> *gallop* = galopar *?*
> jump = saltar
> hop = brincar
> *skip* = *?????*
> 
> Como podrán ver, algunas (o mas bien casi todas) se relacionan y resultan casi lo mismo en nuestro idioma. Les agradeceré muchísimo que puedan darme algunas sugerencias para las que se encuentran en 'negrita'.
> Estoy perdida con esta!!


Una colega me dio las sugerencias de "trotar" y "correr como caballito" para "gallop."  (Me dijo que _galopar_ es solamente para caballos.)  A ver qué opinan otros foreros.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Masood said:


> _to skip_ can mean to jump lightly, landing on the same foot that you took off from, normally alternating between feet.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

*skip* 1 /skɪp/ _sustantivo_
(_jump_) brinco _m_, saltito _m_

(_BrE_) (_container_) contenedor _m_ (_para escombros, basura etc_)
*skip* 2 *-pp-* _verbo intransitivo_
 
(_move lightly and quickly_): *he ~ped along the path* iba brincando_or_ dando saltitos por el camino


----------



## gengo

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> (_move lightly and quickly_): *he skipped along the path* iba brincando _or_ dando saltitos por el camino



The verb "to skip" can mean different things, and in the above example it does not mean what we have been talking about here, which is a child's way of walking.  Instead, it means that he moved quickly, like a cat.

Rather off-putting user name, by the way.


----------



## macame

LeaM said:


> Una colega me dio las sugerencias de "trotar" y "correr como caballito" para "gallop." (Me dijo que _galopar_ es solamente para caballos.) A ver qué opinan otros foreros.



He visto galope/galopar en muchos artículos de psicomotricidad infantil. Yo por trotar entiendo correr lentamente, y claro al correr se avanza con los dos pies alternativamente, mientras que al galopar siempre se lleva delante el mismo pie y el otro es como si se arrastrara.


> A gallop is performed when a student performs a step-close pattern. The lead foot takes a step and the trail foot moves even with the heel of the lead foot. The student's body and lead foot face forward. (http://www.aea11.k12.ia.us/ape/activity/Basicmotorskills.pdf)​


----------



## Aserolf

macame said:


> He visto *galope/galopar *en muchos artículos de psicomotricidad infantil. Yo por trotar entiendo correr lentamente, y claro al correr se avanza con los dos pies alternativamente, mientras que al galopar siempre se lleva delante el mismo pie y el otro es como si se arrastrara.


De acuerdo con *macame*.
*Trotar *es correr lentamente alternando ambos pies, como _*jogging*_. 
*Galopar *es trotar pero siempre con el mismo pie por delante.

~Saludos ;o)


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

LeaM said:


> En un glosario sugieren *"avanzar a brincos alternando los pies"*.  ¿Cómo les parece?  ¿Suena igual que "saltar alternando ambos pies" (Aserolf) o "dar pequeños saltitos dando dos pasitos consecutivos con cada pie" (Lurrezko)?
> 
> Gracias por su ayuda.



Es eso "dar pequeños saltitos dando dos pasitos consecutivos con cada pie" típico paso que hacen los Ingleses como juego de niños Ej.: en El Mago de Oz, el primer film año 1939, J. Garlan avanza por el bosque del brazo con sus aliados en ese modo


----------



## k-in-sc

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Es eso "dar pequeños saltitos dando dos pasitos consecutivos con cada pie" típico paso que hacen los Ingleses como juego de niños Ej.: en El Mago de Oz, el primer film año 1939, J. Garlan avanza por el bosque del brazo con sus aliados en ese modo


But Judy Garland wasn't English, she was American


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

k-in-sc said:


> But Judy Garland wasn't English, she was American


si lo toma de los Ingleses


----------



## LeaM

Les agradezco mucho a todos su ayuda.  Saludos.


----------



## Wisconsinite

I found the following suggestion under the heading "Características Del Niño de 4 Años de Edad" in this article http://www.educacioninicial.com/ei/contenidos/00/0300/322.ASP 

skip: saltar con rebote sobre uno y otro píe


----------



## Aserolf

Wisconsinite said:


> I found the following suggestion under the heading "Características Del Niño de 4 Años de Edad" in this article http://www.educacioninicial.com/ei/contenidos/00/0300/322.ASP
> skip: saltar con rebote sobre uno y otro píe


Me parece perfecta! Aunque yo le agregaría:

_*skip*_: saltar *avanzando *con rebote sobre uno y otro pie

Como que el _*skip *_da la idea de caminar, correr lento o ir avanzando al mismo tiempo que saltas.
Bueno, así es como lo entiendo yo.


----------



## swift

Eso es una perífrasis para un diccionario, no una traducción. Imagínense a un abuelito contándole sus recuerdos de niñez a uno de sus nietos:

¡Cuánto me divertía saltar avanzando con rebote sobre uno y otro pie, hijito!

Es que ni Neil Armstrong relatando sus primeros pasos en la Luna podía decirlo de ese modo.


----------



## duvija

Nosotros solamente 'saltamos'. Si necesitan más datos, se puede ser más explícito pero increíblemente largo y aburrido. Podemos 'trotar' si hace falta...
Varias veces me encontré con esas palabras en inglés, y me resultan casi tan fascinantes como las 50+ que expresan 'sonreir/reir'.


----------



## Wisconsinite

swift said:


> Eso es una perífrasis para un diccionario, no una traducción.



Puede ser una traducción, swift. Depende del contexto. Por ejemplo, yo estoy traduciendo documentos relacionados a la educación física, y debido a que las destrezas motoras de "hop, skip, jump, gallop & leap" se identifican y se difieren en la pedagogía norteamericana, necesito una traducción que capta con presición el movimiento físico a que se refiere. Los maestros norteamericano no estarían de acuerdo con la idea de que "skip" y saltar son casi lo mismo y se puede generalizar. De hecho, mi traducción no tendría sentido si sustituyera saltar/brincar por "skip." 

¡Todo depende del contexto!


----------



## gengo

Just as an aside, we have a colloquial phrase in English:  It's just a hop, skip, and a jump away (Está a poca distancia).  Don't ask me why the article is omitted for just the middle noun!  It's a set phrase that way.


----------



## duvija

Wisconsinite said:


> Puede ser una traducción, swift. Depende del contexto. Por ejemplo, yo estoy traduciendo documentos relacionados a la educación física, y debido a que las destrezas motoras de "hop, skip, jump, gallop & leap" se identifican y se difieren en la pedagogía norteamericana, necesito una traducción que capta con presición el movimiento físico a que se refiere. Los maestros norteamericano no estarían de acuerdo con la idea de que "skip" y saltar son casi lo mismo y se puede generalizar. De hecho, mi traducción no tendría sentido si sustituyera saltar/brincar por "skip."
> 
> ¡Todo depende del contexto!



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero en español no existen las palabras. Habrá que inventarlas...


----------

